
NSA’s Social Network Mapping Is More Vast, Omnipresent and Horrifying - thescribbblr
https://themindunleashed.com/2020/05/nsas-social-network-mapping-is-more-vast-omnipresent-and-horrifying-than-snowden-revealed.html
======
dredmorbius
The referenced _Wired_ article may be a more appropriate source:

"Inside the NSA’s Secret Tool for Mapping Your Social Network"

[https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-nsas-secret-tool-
for-...](https://www.wired.com/story/inside-the-nsas-secret-tool-for-mapping-
your-social-network/)

It's the original material, more substantive, and on whole far superior.

(Rather than NSA’s Social Network Mapping Is More Vast, Omnipresent and
Horrifying, as submitted.)

I've contacted mods by email.

~~~
dang
Normally we'd change the URL but that article was discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23291589](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23291589).
So this one is more of a dupe than anything.

~~~
dredmorbius
Thanks, I missed that in my search (!hn <url> DDG bangsearch / Algolia).

